# Good morning, Sweetheart!



## Peeb (Jun 23, 2016)

From my front yard this morning....


----------



## tirediron (Jun 23, 2016)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww.....


----------



## annamaria (Jun 23, 2016)

Too cute!


----------



## baturn (Jun 23, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 23, 2016)

Awwwwwwwwww


----------



## Peeb (Jun 24, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwww.....


Ha ha- yeah, they were pretty cute!  I took a series of about 15 images in a hurry, I thought to myself: "I hope I saw what I thought I saw!"


----------



## tirediron (Jun 24, 2016)

Peeb said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Awwwwwwwwwwwwww.....
> ...


You do understand though, that what you saw as affection was really this taking place:  "Here's the plan Frank, you sneak behind him and I'll push him over, then we'll toss his pockets for peanuts!"  "Okay Ralph!"


----------



## Peeb (Jun 24, 2016)

annamaria said:


> Too cute!


I know, right?  It was fun to watch 'em.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 24, 2016)

Great capture! Very cute.I might have to agree with Iron, squirrels always seem to have some devious plain.


----------



## Peeb (Jun 24, 2016)

baturn said:


> Nice!


Thanks!


----------



## zurih (Jun 25, 2016)

Wow!

Sent from my SM-G935F


----------



## Peeb (Jun 25, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Awwwwwwwwww


I shoulda grabbed my phone and caught a quick video of these two- they were hilarious to watch scampering around!  Here they were the next day:


 
Apologies for the DOF but there were moving so fast- hard to catch!


----------



## Peeb (Jun 25, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Peeb said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...


Ha!


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 27, 2016)

Awwwwww!   Adorable shot.


----------



## Peeb (Jun 27, 2016)

DarkShadow said:


> Great capture! Very cute.I might have to agree with Iron, squirrels always seem to have some devious plain.


Thanks DS


----------



## Peeb (Jun 27, 2016)

zurih said:


> Wow!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F


I was at the right place at the right time!


----------



## Peeb (Jun 27, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> Awwwwww!   Adorable shot.


I was blessed with great subjects!


----------



## seokieu (Jul 4, 2016)

gato


----------

